# How bout a $500,000 Klon



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well they're going up in value









JHS Pedals owner Josh Scott is selling the first-ever Klon Centaur for $500,000


“Buy it or don't, I don't really care,” Scott says




www.guitarworld.com


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

He's trolling, to illuminate how stupid this whole thing is.

I owned a silver klon, it was great. I just sold a silver centura. also great..

watch the youtube video JHS does on the klon(e)s, its good viewing


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

He has many listed for stupid prices. There is something wrong with him. One pedal is funny, a whole bunch is a cry for help.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

... and that’s in USD folks!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Seems on par with what people are asking on kijiji for guitars right now. Some lucky guy is going to get a really cool treble knob.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

If I were some uber rich person I'd go to an extremely remote location and order the pedal just to make Josh have to deliver it. Two can play the troll game.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My take is that he is trying to point out the shear audacity of some of the people on Reverb asking insane prices for items that obviously are not worth the asking price especially when it comes to original Klons. We have Kijiji WTF thread and YouTube has Reverb WTF videos... The Klon ad and a few others he has in his store are Josh's take on wtf? You would think this way too if you saw his video on the Klon clones....He was able to make every clone he touched give the exact same output of his 500k klon.... Which is the point he is trying to make.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Is the klon the most hyped piece of guitar gear in history? I know I've seen prices here from $2,000 and up. I wouldn't even give $500 for it. It couldn't produce more than enough magic to cost much more than $300 to $350. Anything it does from what I've seen can easily be duplicated with the number of clone pedals out there. If you feel you need to pay $5,000 for $50 worth of parts to improve your playing you got bigger problems.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Is the klon the most hyped piece of guitar gear in history? I know I've seen prices here from $2,000 and up. I wouldn't even give $500 for it. It couldn't produce more than enough magic to cost much more than $300 to $350. Anything it does from what I've seen can easily be duplicated with the number of clone pedals out there. If you feel you need to pay $5,000 for $50 worth of parts to improve your playing you got bigger problems.


A Klon is a poor man's Dumble.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Is the klon the most hyped piece of guitar gear in history? I know I've seen prices here from $2,000 and up. I wouldn't even give $500 for it. It couldn't produce more than enough magic to cost much more than $300 to $350. Anything it does from what I've seen can easily be duplicated with the number of clone pedals out there. If you feel you need to pay $5,000 for $50 worth of parts to improve your playing you got bigger problems.


Most people buy them, play them for however long and then resell them for what they paid or more and make money on the rental. If they decide to keep it, it's obviously because they think it's worth it. So it's not like buying a new Les Paul Standard or FCS and knowing that you're giving away $500 by taking it home.

Personally, I wouldn't by a Klon Centaur, but it's because I'm happy with my Tumnus and if I'm buying something for 3 grand it'll be a guitar, not a pedal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

zztomato said:


> He has many listed for stupid prices. There is something wrong with him. One pedal is funny, a whole bunch is a cry for help.


A bit harsh I think. Have you watched much of his YouTube content? He doesn't exactly come across as a guy who takes things too seriously. I'll also bet that by showing those pedals off he gets some serious offers from collectors around the world. I for one did not know Klon #1 was in Josh's possession. Now though, the whole world knows where to go if they want to pony up the cash for that little piece of history...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

TimH said:


> A bit harsh I think. Have you watched much of his YouTube content? He doesn't exactly come across as a guy who takes things too seriously. I'll also bet that by showing those pedals off he gets some serious offers from collectors around the world. I for one did not know Klon #1 was in Josh's possession. Now though, the whole world knows where to go if they want to pony up the cash for that little piece of history...


You're right. He's selling a Diamond Memory Lane 2 for $22,000. I offered to trade a very rare pair of vintage Japanese staple pickups for it, which seemed fair, but he rudely did not even reply. I was even going to throw in the rings for FREE....FREE dammit!
If he's commenting on the ridiculous prices people seem to want these days on Reverb and elsewhere, he's not helping. I was looking for an ML2 so that kind of bugs me I guess.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

zztomato said:


> You're right. He's selling a Diamond Memory Lane 2 for $22,000. I offered to trade a very rare pair of vintage Japanese staple pickups for it, which seemed fair, but he rudely did not even reply. I was even going to throw in the rings for FREE....FREE dammit!
> If he's commenting on the ridiculous prices people seem to want these days on Reverb and elsewhere, he's not helping. I was looking for an ML2 so that kind of bugs me I guess.


Hey ZZ. This guy works for Diamond and has pedals for sale regularly here in NS. He’s an odd duck, but if I can help, let me know. He currently has 2 ML JR’s but not a II. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

numb41 said:


> Hey ZZ. This guy works for Diamond and has pedals for sale regularly here in NS. He’s an odd duck, but if I can help, let me know. He currently has 2 ML JR’s but not a II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! I added his listing to my favourites. I just missed a ML2 here a couple weeks ago. Still on the hunt.


----------

